# Performance of a Hallberg-Rassy Mistral 33'



## tlscott (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm considering a HR Mistral 33'. They look like a very well built boat. Seem quite heavy though. Anyone have experience racing these. I'm currently racing a thunderbird and would like something bigger to compete in some of the longer overnight races in the maritimes. Of course cruising is the families main reason but I still want to race a bit.

What's your thoughts.

thanks
Terry


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Tis,

Don't know if this helps but here is some basic stuff on the model.

http://www.classic-hrs.com/mistral.htm

Dewey


----------

